# كيفية التسجيل في المنتدى (شرح بالصور)



## challenger (19 يوليو 2008)

​*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*كيفية التسجيل في المنتدى :*

*أخي الزائر سلام و نعمة الرب يسوع *
*بإمكانك التسجيل في المنتدى وفق الخطوات التالية :*
*1 - أدخل إلى الرابط التالي :*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/register.php*​ 
*2 - ستظر لك قائمة الشروط ( إقرأها جيدا ً ) *
*




*​ 
*3 - ثم إضغط على المربع للموافقة على الشروط *
*



*​ 
*4 - إضغط على التسجيل *
*



*​ 
*4 - يتم فتح صفحة عليك أن تقوم بتعبئة الخانات فيها *
*كما هو مبين بالصور التالية :*
*



*
*



*
*



*​ 
*5 - لا تنسى ضغط ذر ( إكمال التسجيل ) *
*



*​ 
*6 - في حال عدم التسجيل تأكد من :*
*تدوين المعلومات بصورة صحيحة *
*كتابة أسم غير مُستخدم من الآخرين*
*تدوين معلومات خانة ( التحقق من الصورة ) مع مراعاة الحروف الكبيرة و الصغيرة ( وهي حساسة جدا ً )*
*ترك خانات فارغة ضرورية *​
​


----------

